# P0705 diagnosed as bad tail lights?



## shanesuan (Mar 19, 2016)

So check this out. My check engine light came on a couple days ago so I stopped at Checker Auto and checked the code. The code that shows up is P0705 - Transmission Range Sensor Circuit Malfunction (PRNDL input) – I called The Nissan dealer & they said that since it’s a transmission problem I’m covered under my 60,000 mile powertrain warranty. Sweet! Just made it by 350 miles!
Now, today after work I dropped the car off at the dealer to have it fixed. I just got a phone call from the tech and he says it’s not covered under warranty & I need to change out both my tail light assemblies…. He says I have moisture in my taillights, which are shorting out my transmission shift sensor. Hasn’t rained for 2 months... I live in the desert… I haven’t washed my car in over 6 months… Any mechanics out there agree with this guy’s diagnosis? In less than a week I’ll be over 60,000 mile warranty.


----------



## lastoneleft_00 (May 24, 2016)

What did you end up doing, did you get them replaced. I am having the same issue P0705, they are saying i need both of mine replaced. Seeing what you did before i try replacing them.


----------



## shanesuan (Mar 19, 2016)

The dealer clean the contacts and I haven't had a problem since


----------



## lastoneleft_00 (May 24, 2016)

Thanks for your reply, i will look into the contacts on mine for any corrosion and clean them off.


----------



## versama (Sep 2, 2016)

Hi first time on this forum 

Any update on this "shanesuan" or "lastoneleft_00", did cleaning the contacts on the tail light assemblies fix the issue ???

Just got back from dealership with my 2012 Versa, check engine light from TCM giving code P0705, dealership said 


> "corrosion in wiring for stop lamp assemblies (tail lamps), if check engine light returns would require replacement of both tail light assemblies for $439+tax, tail lights not covered under extended warranty"


The dealership reset the code and it came back on even whilst I was at dealership. 

The dealership said they "would" order the parts "just in case" I wished go ahead with the service at a later date, service would take approx 1hr.

Reading your comments "shanesuan", the dealership didn't even suggest cleaning the contacts !!! If it's a simple matter of cleaning the contacts did this simple fix work well or looking online for replacement tail light assemblies myself showing $40-50 each side - a FAR cry from the quoted $439+tax. I have changed bulbs before and know all too well how to remove the tail light assemblies. 

AND - I had to pay $50 for the "check engine light diagnostic" (wasn't happy with this at all - used some of my nissan one2one points to cover this stupid charge!) and was told I would get the $50 back if I went ahead with the service, thus lowering the stop lamp assemblies fix to $389+tax.

Any advice ?


----------



## rogoman (Dec 16, 2004)

Sounds like a shady dealership. The tail light circuit is not even part of the park/neutral/position (PNP) switch.
According to the FSM, check the following items:

● Harness for short or open between ignition switch and PNP switch.
● Harness for short or open between PNP switch and TCM.
● Harness for short or open between combination meter and PNP switch.
● Harness for short or open between combination meter and TCM.
● 10A fuse (No.51, located in the IPDM E/R)


----------



## versama (Sep 2, 2016)

Thanks for the prompt reply "rogoman", I plan to take check the contacts and harness for any obvious shorts and swap both tail light assemblies out, I have access to another same model versa so I plan to do a swap of the parts.

My local Nissan dealership has been somewhat good over the years, boy oh boy do they "push push push" you to fill out the Nissan satisfaction surveys, so much so I have been told to fill out and give 100% on multiple occasions - I don't fill them out anymore as if they are telling customers to give 100% its all false, plus they say if you are going to give them less than perfect to contact them so they can "resolve" the issue. 

I think in this instance the dealership is shoveling it to me... they know I cant get an inspection sticker in a few months because of the check engine light, my back tail lights work 100% (tested at the dealership) - plus why didn't they check the contacts like "shanesuan" dealership performed. 

I plan to check the contacts myself this labor day weekend, do the swap and inspect the harness for obvious shorts and see what happens - do I need to get the check engine light reset or will it magically go away on its own ?


----------



## Car guy (Mar 31, 2016)

<they "push push push" you to fill out the Nissan satisfaction surveys, so much so I have been told to fill out and give 100% on multiple occasions> <they are telling customers to give 100% its all false, >

They do the same thing here in VA. Sales and service depts.

If you do find a contact issue (and remedy it), clear the codes.

Keep us posted please.


----------



## versama (Sep 2, 2016)

Contacts looks good on both tail light assemblies. Im just at a loss that replacing the tail light assemblies will "fix" the problem. Yes, "Car guy", my next step is to clear the code and try to swap the tail lights from a similar car and see what happens, didn't get to do that yesterday. Will keep you posted.

As for the surveys, every 2-3 days I get a survey email reminder, I just ignore them (they go to a secondary email address). They even called my wife to ensure that we got the survey email.


----------



## Car guy (Mar 31, 2016)

<As for the surveys, every 2-3 days I get a survey email ... They even called ...>

Yeah, and here, once the dealers get the address, they mail and mail ... immediately and for years after purchase ... and sell the info to other car dealers who then mail and mail. Somehow they also got a phone # (not primary), and ambush market that way. Never gave an email address, so at least that's a safe refuge.


----------



## colleen nogowski (Oct 25, 2019)

wow so I have a nissan versa 2013 47000 miles the light came on and the code reads PO705 I took it to nissan dealer and 545.00 later and both full tail lights replaced because of moister in the tail lights. Drove the car about 1 month and the light is back on and also the left blinker bulb kept burning out. Now 10/2019 took it to shop and replace a brake light switch another 210.08 bill. ( it would not pass inspection with out the part replaced)
So if we are all having same problem why isnt Nissan doing a recall on these parts? I won't buy another just because so many people are having the same issue and nothing is being done or is it ? Anyone know of a recall on this problem tail lights with water ? thanks in advance for help


----------



## katykat92 (Apr 3, 2021)

hey guys so I have a 2012 nissa versa sv base. last week my check engine light turned on and my drive indicator on my dash board keeps going out when i hit the breaks. and when i hit the breaks my car starts to shake. also for the past few months, my right taillight blinker keeps going out, ive replaced the bulb numerous times but at this point im convinced its not the bulbs anymore. I took my car to the mechanic and he told me its a code *P0705 and that to fix this issue he wanted to start by fixing minor transmission fluid leak repair, do a fluid flush replace gasket and filter. so i had him do this for $375.... but 2 hrs after getting my car back the check engine light was back on, the drive light went away on my dash, and now its been a couple of days, and my car is back to shaking when i step on the breaks. I am overwhelmed because nobody is mentioning the stuff he did to my car in their comments, and im worried i got scammed. I texted the mechanic and now he wants to replace the "shift something" and im just not sure what to do at this point. because i gave this guy what little money i did have.*


----------



## VStar650CL (Nov 12, 2020)

On Versas the P0705 is _always_ caused by moisture or a corroded printed circuit inside a taillight. We've seen hundreds, and I have yet to see a bad Range Switch or transmission issue cause this code. What's happening is a low-grade short circuit between the backup lamps and one of the other lamps, brake, turn or parking. The TCM sees voltage on the backup lamp circuit, but the Range Switch doesn't show reverse. The TCM incorrectly blames the switch and throws the P0705. Trust me, the problem _is_ in your taillamps and _not_ your tranny.


----------



## MustangGarage (Oct 13, 2021)

shanesuan said:


> So check this out. My check engine light came on a couple days ago so I stopped at Checker Auto and checked the code. The code that shows up is P0705 - Transmission Range Sensor Circuit Malfunction (PRNDL input) – I called The Nissan dealer & they said that since it’s a transmission problem I’m covered under my 60,000 mile powertrain warranty. Sweet! Just made it by 350 miles!
> Now, today after work I dropped the car off at the dealer to have it fixed. I just got a phone call from the tech and he says it’s not covered under warranty & I need to change out both my tail light assemblies…. He says I have moisture in my taillights, which are shorting out my transmission shift sensor. Hasn’t rained for 2 months... I live in the desert… I haven’t washed my car in over 6 months… Any mechanics out there agree with this guy’s diagnosis? In less than a week I’ll be over 60,000 mile warranty.


Does anyone knows if this issue is common on a Nissan Sentra as well ?
I scan the car and I had the same code I want to know all possible issues before working on this.


----------



## VStar650CL (Nov 12, 2020)

It isn't as common on Sentras as Versas because the taillight design on the Sentra is tighter, but it _can_ happen on any model that uses the 2-speed CVT. On the Sentra, there are self-stick seals on the backs of the lamp assemblies that sometimes leak and allow moisture intrusion even if the lens is intact. They can be repaired by a thorough sunbaking with the bulbs removed to get rid of all the moisture, then replacing the damaged tape seals. Since Sentra taillamps don't use a "stamped" circuit like the Versa, there's no need to replace the entire lamp assembly as long as the leak can be located and repaired and any corroded connectors cleaned and dried.


----------



## MustangGarage (Oct 13, 2021)

VStar650CL said:


> It isn't as common on Sentras as Versas because the taillight design on the Sentra is tighter, but it _can_ happen on any model that uses the 2-speed CVT. On the Sentra, there are self-stick seals on the backs of the lamp assemblies that sometimes leak and allow moisture intrusion even if the lens is intact. They can be repaired by a thorough sunbaking with the bulbs removed to get rid of all the moisture, then replacing the damaged tape seals. Since Sentra taillamps don't use a "stamped" circuit like the Versa, there's no need to replace the entire lamp assembly as long as the leak can be located and repaired and any corroded connectors cleaned and dried.


Thanks for the quick response , I will make sure to check into this also , will start with the harness I read that the wire harness it self can cause the short or can cause the code , I don’t want to rush and purchase the sensor yet.


----------



## VStar650CL (Nov 12, 2020)

You're most welcome. Could be a harness issue, but short of accident damage, like I said above -- we've seen hundreds of wet or corroded taillights but not a single bad Range Switch. Those switches use greased ball-bearing contacts and are built like a tank, they're _very_ reliable. So whatever the problem is, it won't be that.


----------



## Kit the Nomad (10 mo ago)

shanesuan said:


> So check this out. My check engine light came on a couple days ago so I stopped at Checker Auto and checked the code. The code that shows up is P0705 - Transmission Range Sensor Circuit Malfunction (PRNDL input) – I called The Nissan dealer & they said that since it’s a transmission problem I’m covered under my 60,000 mile powertrain warranty. Sweet! Just made it by 350 miles!
> Now, today after work I dropped the car off at the dealer to have it fixed. I just got a phone call from the tech and he says it’s not covered under warranty & I need to change out both my tail light assemblies…. He says I have moisture in my taillights, which are shorting out my transmission shift sensor. Hasn’t rained for 2 months... I live in the desert… I haven’t washed my car in over 6 months… Any mechanics out there agree with this guy’s diagnosis? In less than a week I’ll be over 60,000 mile warranty.


My 2015 Nissan Versa's check engine light came on with the PO705 code. I took it 3 places and all of them said transmission problems, yet the transmission was smooth. 85,000 miles on it. I checked the backup lights and one of them was out. Changed bulb, reset engine light with my 20 dollar walmart code device and voila, car is fine. I saved myself at least 150 not letting anyone do a diagnostic. The book says to change fluid at 90k which I intend to do. All of them said this is key to keeping your trans working perfectly.


----------



## VStar650CL (Nov 12, 2020)

Kit the Nomad said:


> My 2015 Nissan Versa's check engine light came on with the PO705 code. I took it 3 places and all of them said transmission problems, yet the transmission was smooth. 85,000 miles on it. I checked the backup lights and one of them was out. Changed bulb, reset engine light with my 20 dollar walmart code device and voila, car is fine. I saved myself at least 150 not letting anyone do a diagnostic. The book says to change fluid at 90k which I intend to do. All of them said this is key to keeping your trans working perfectly.


Tranny changes should be more like 30K if you want to keep it healthy, the "book" is designed to keep the official cost of ownership as low as possible. It's _not_ what's healthiest for the car, especially the tranny.

Good call on the backup lamps. I've posted about this in other places, but I'll say it again here for others reading: _*P0705 in Versas is NEVER a transmission problem. It is ALWAYS a problem with the backup lamp circuit, usually from moisture in a cracked taillamp or taillamp connector.*_

Ours was actually one of the first dealerships in America to discover this problem. Even Nissan TechLine didn't have an answer for our first case. After three replacement Range Switches, we realized something was rotten in the DTC description and started looking for alternate causes. To my knowledge, the manual still doesn't mention the backup lamps as a possible cause. What occurs is this: The tranny controller (TCM) monitors both the brake and backup lamp circuits, and any short in the bulb or wiring between another circuit and the backup lamps will make the TCM think the car is in R even though the Range Switch is saying D. Instead of blaming the reverse lamp circuit, it incorrectly blames the Range Switch. I'm sure Auto Zone makes zillions on unnecessary Range Switches that way. Personally, I have never seen a single one go bad. The problem is _always_ the lamps.

'Nuff said, and happy motoring!


----------



## Kit the Nomad (10 mo ago)

Amen! 💯💯💯


----------



## eclair23 (9 mo ago)

Hello! I wanted to get some additional input on this code.
I own a 2015 Nissan Versa, and I’ve had a recurring issue with this code. When the code appears, I’ve noticed that when I switch gears, it shakes before it stabilizes and my gear position does not display. I have had the TRS replaced and the tail light assembly replaced twice, at the dealership which most recently was last month.When I referenced the other symptoms, they noted when I got my car back that they cannot verify my concerns. Now my light is back on and the gear position does not show… how is it that these other symptoms correlate with a lamp circuit? Has anyone else experienced other issues when this code appeared?


----------



## VStar650CL (Nov 12, 2020)

P0705 in Versas is _always_ caused by moisture in a taillight or taillight connector. I've never seen one happen from any other cause (and I've seen _lots_. Our dealership was one of the first in the country to identify the issue).


----------



## antmorris268 (20 d ago)

VStar650CL said:


> P0705 in Versas is _always_ caused by moisture in a taillight or taillight connector. I've never seen one happen from any other cause (and I've seen _lots_. Our dealership was one of the first in the country to identify the issue).


 I'm having the exact same issues now. Have you found out what's wrong? I would like to know before I go spend money. My dealership is trying to charge me over $800.00 to replace the taillight assembly


----------



## VStar650CL (Nov 12, 2020)

antmorris268 said:


> I'm having the exact same issues now. Have you found out what's wrong? I would like to know before I go spend money. My dealership is trying to charge me over $800.00 to replace the taillight assembly


Replacing the taillights _is_ the problem, but that's a ridiculous price quote. List price on the lamps is $139.55 each and labor is no more than 30 minutes each (usually more like 15 minutes, but who's counting). So even at $200/hr they're overcharging you by $320.90.


----------



## Versa-lover (2 d ago)

eclair23 said:


> Hello! I wanted to get some additional input on this code.
> I own a 2015 Nissan Versa, and I’ve had a recurring issue with this code. When the code appears, I’ve noticed that when I switch gears, it shakes before it stabilizes and my gear position does not display. I have had the TRS replaced and the tail light assembly replaced twice, at the dealership which most recently was last month.When I referenced the other symptoms, they noted when I got my car back that they cannot verify my concerns. Now my light is back on and the gear position does not show… how is it that these other symptoms correlate with a lamp circuit? Has anyone else experienced other issues when this code appeared?


I also own a 2015 Nissan Versa sedan and had the exact same symptoms including the gear position next to the odometer disappearing. At 27K and 40K, the CVT transmission was replaced under warranty. The P0705 issue started at 85K miles and I didn't fully diagnose the correct fix until 105K miles. I tried swapping the tail light circuit boards from another Versa, pushing wires (feeding into) the connectors, taking out and turning the connected tail light assemblies to twist the wiring to make better contact, changing the transmission sensor (twice, maybe 3 times), resetting the engine light each time. The code would go away and then always come back. Then, I identified the real issue was the loose female metal "pin grabbers" inside the female tail light connectors. The pins on the harness do not grab the pins on the tail light assembly tightly enough, throwing the code. It has nothing to do with your transmission. Rather the cost saving effort in perhaps a common ground or other wire between the transmission sensor and tail light wiring. Hence, you have signal loss, triggering the check engine code. I took a pointy tool (like a screw driver except ending in the point). You have to use a tool with a strong pointed end. And placed it into the female connector, pushing each of the "grabbing" connectors (top and bottom metal) closer so they'd grab the male connectors better. Now at 110K miles, no check engine light and I don't expect it to return. I didn't bother resetting the code this time and the check engine light went away on its own a couple thousand miles ago.


----------

